# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الجدول اليومي للأشقياء, والمقتصدين, والأبرار, والسابقين, كما دونه ابن القيم رحمه الله

## محمد عبد الأعلى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين , الرحمن الرحيم , مالك يوم الدين
اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فهذا برنامج أو الجدول اليومي, للأشقياء, والمقتصدين, والأبرار, والسابقين, كما دونه ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه : طريق الهجرتين 
قال رحمه الله : 
(( ... أما *الأشقياء* فقطعوا تلك المراحل سائرين إلى دار الشقاء متزودين غضب الرب سبحانه ومعاداة كتبه ورسله ما بعثوا به ، ومعاداة أوليائه والصد عن سبيله ، ومحاربة من يدعو إلى دينه ، ومقاتلة الذين يأمرون بالقسط من الناس ، وإقامة دعوة غير دعوة الله التي بعث بها رسله لتكون الدعوة له واحدة ، فقطع هؤلاء الأشقياء مراحل أعمارهم في ضد ما يحبه الله ويرضاه ، وأما السائرون إليه فظالمهم قطع مراحل عمره في غفلاته وإيثار شهواته ولذاته على مراضي الرب سبحانه وأوامره مع إيمانه بالله وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر ،لكن نفسه مغلوبة معه مأسورة مع حظه وهواه ، يعلم سوء حاله ويعترف بتفريطه ويعزم على الرجوع إلى الله ، فهذا حال المسلم .

وأما من زين له سوء عمله فرآه حسنا وهو غير معترف ولا مقر ولا عازم على الرجوع إلى الله الإنابة إليه أصلا ، فهذا لا يكاد إسلامه أن يكون صحيحا أبدا ولا يكون هذا إلا منسلخ القلب من الإيمان ، ونعوذ بالله من الخذلان .

وأما *الأبرار المقتصدون* فقطعوا مراحل سفرهم بالاهتمام بإقامة أمر الله وعقد القلب على ترك مخالفته ومعاصيه فهممهم مصروفة إلى القيام بالأعمال الصالحة واجتناب الأعمال القبيحة ، فأول ما يستيقظ أحدهم من منامه يسبق إلى قلبه القيام إلى الوضوء والصلاة كما أمر الله ، فإذا أدى فرض وقته اشتغل بالتلاة والأذكار إلى حين تطلع الشمس فيركع الضحى ، ثم ذهب إلى ما أقامه الله فيه من الأسباب ، فإذا حضر فرض الظهر بادر إلى التطهر والسعي إلى الصف الأول من المسجد فأدى فريضته كما كما أمر مكملا لها بشرائطها وأركانها وسننها وحقائقها الباطنة من الخشوع والمراقبة والحضور بين يدي الرب فينصرف من الصلاة وقد أثرت في قلبه وبدنه وسائر أحواله آثارا تبدو على صفحاته ولسانه وجوارحه ، ويجد ثمرتها في قلبه من الإنابة إلى دار الخلود والتجافي عن دار الغرور وقلة التكالب والحرص على الدنيا وعاجلها ، قد نهته صلاته عن الفحشاء والمنكر ، وحببت إليه لقاء الله ونفرته من كل قاطع يقطعه عن الله ، فهو مغموم مهموم كأنه في سجن حتى تحضر الصلاة ، فإذا حضرت قام إلى نعيمه وسروره وقرة عينه وحياة قلبه ، فهو لا تطيب له الحياة إلا بالصلاة .

هذا وهم في ذلك كله مراعون لحفظ السنن لا يخلون منها بشيء ما أمكنهم ، فيقصدون من الوضوء أكمله ، ومن الوقت أوله ، ومن الصفوف أولها عن يمين الإمام أو خلف ظهره ، ويأتون بعد الفريضة بالأذكار المشروعة كالاستغفار ثلاثا .

وقول : ((اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام)) .

وقول : ((لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ، اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت ، ولا معطي لما منعت ، ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد)) ، ((لا إله إلا الله ، ولا نعبد إلا إياه ، له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن ، لا إله إلا الله مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون)) .

ثم يسبحون ويحمدون ويكبرون تسعها وتسعين ، ويختمون المائة بلا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيء قدير .

ومن أراد المزيد قرأ آية الكرسي والمعوذتين عقيب كل صلاة ، فإن فيها أحاديث رواها النسائي وغيره ، ثم يركعون السنة على أحسن الوجوه هذا دأبهم في كل فريضة . 

فإذا كان قبل غروب الشمس توافروا على أذكار المساء الواردة في السنة نظير أذكار الصباح الواردة في أول النهار لا يخلون بها بأبدا ، فإذا جاء الليل كانوا فيه على منازلهم من مواهب الرب سبحانه التي قسمها بين عباده ، فإذا أخذوا مضاجعهم أتوا بأذكار النوم والواردة في السنة ، وهي كثيرة تبلغ نحوا من أربعين ، فيأتون منها بما علموه وما يقدرون عليه من قراءة سورة الإخلاص والمعوذتين ثلاثا ثم يمسحون بها رؤوسهم ووجوههم وأجسادهم ثلاثا ، ويقرؤون آية الكرسي وخواتيم سورة البقرة ، ويسبحون ثلاثا وثلاثين ويحمدون ثلاثا وثلاثين ويكبرون أربعا وثلاثين ، ثم يقول أحدهم : ((اللهم إني أسلمت نفسي إليك ، ووجهت وجهي إليك ، وفوضت أمري إليك ، وألجأت ظهري إليك ، رغبة ورهبة إليك ، لا ملجأ ولا منجا منك إلا إليك ، آمنت بكتابك الذي أنزلت ، ونبيك الذي أرسلت)) ، وإن شاء قال : ((باسمك ربي وضعت جنبي وبك أرفعه ، فإن أمسكت نفسي فاغفر لها ، وإن أرسلتها فاحفظها بما تحفظ به عبادك الصالحين)) ، وإن شاء قال : ((اللهم رب السموات السبع ورب العرش العظيم ، ربي ورب كل شيء فالق الحب والنوى ، منزل التوراة والإنجيل والفرقان ، أعوذ بك من شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها ، أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء ، وأنت الآخر فليس بعدك شيء ، وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شيء ، وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء ، اقض عني الدين واغنني من الفقر)) .

وبالجملة فلا يزال يذكر الله على فراشه حتى يغلبه النوم وهو يذكر الله ، فهذا منامه عبادة وزيادة له في قربة من الله ، فإذا استيقظ عاد إلى عادته الأولى ، ومع هذا فهو قائم بحقوق العباد من عيادة المرضى وتشييع الجنائز وإجابة الدعوة والمعاونة لهم بالجاه والبدن والنفس والمال وزيارتهم وتفقدهم ، وقائم بحقوق أهله وعياله ، فهو متنقل في منازل العبودية كيف نقله فيها الأمر ، فإذا وقع منه تفريط في حق من حقوق الله بادر إلى الإعتذار والتوبة والاستغفار ، ومحوه ومداواته بعمل صالح يزيل أثره فهذا وظيفته دائما .

وأما *السابقون المقربون* : فنستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو أولا من وصف حالهم وعدم التصاف به ، بل ما شممنا له رائحة . 

ولكن محبة القوم تحمل على تعرف منزلتهم والعلم بها ، وإن كانت النفوس متخلفة منقطعة عن اللحاق بهم ،ففي معرفة حال القوم فوائد عديدة :
*( فوائد معرفة حال السابقين المقربين ) :*منها : أن لا يزال المتخلف المسكين مزريا على نفسه ذاما لها .

ومنها : أنه لا يزال منكسر القلب بين يدي ربه تعالى ذليلا له حقيرا يشهد منازل السابقين وهو في زمرة المنقطعين ، ويشهد بضائع التجار وهو في رفقة المحرومين .

ومنها : أنه عساه أن تنهض همته يوما إلى التشبث والتعلق بساقة القوم ولو من بعيد .

ومنها : أنه لعله أن يصدق في الرغبة واللجأ إلى من بيده الخير كله أن يلحقه بالقوم ويهيئه لأعمالهم فيصادف ساعة إجابة لا يسأل الله عز وجل فيها شيئا إلا أعطاه .

ومنها : أن هذا العلم هو من أشرف علوم العبادة ، وليس بعد علم التوحيد أشرف منه، وهو لا يناسب إلا النفوس الشريفة ، ولا يناسب النفوس الدنيئة المهينة ، فإذا رأى نفسه تناسب هذا العلم وتشتاق إليه وتحبه وتأنس بأقله فليبشر بالخير فقد أهل له ، فليقل لنفسه : يا نفس ، فقد حصل لك شطر السعادة فاحرصي على الشطر الآخر ، فإن السعادة في العلم بهذا الشأن والعمل به ، فقد قطعت نصف المسافة فهلا تقطعين باقيا فتفوزين فوزا عظيما .

ومنها : أن العلم بكل حال خير من الجهل ، فإذا كان اثنان أحدهما عالم بهذا الشأن غير موصوف به ولا قائم به ، وآخر جاهل به غير متصف به فهو خلو من الأمرين ، فلا ريب أن العالم به خير من الجاهل ، وإن كان العالم المتصف به خيرا منهما فينبغي أن يعطي كل ذي حق حقه وينزل في مرتبته .

ومنها : أنه إذا كان العلم بهذا الشأن همه ومطلوبه فلا بد أن ينال منه بحسب استعداده ولو لحظة لو بارقة ، ولو أنه يحدث نفسه بالنهضة إليه .

ومنها : أنه لعله يجري منه على لسانه ما ينتفع به غيره بقصده أو بغير قصده ، والله لا يضيع مثقال ذرة فعسى أن يرحم بذلك العامل .

وبالجملة ففوائد العلم بهذا الشأن لا تنحصر فلا ينبغي أن تصغي إلى من يثبطك عنه وتقول : إنه لا ينفع بل احذره واستعن بالله ولا تعجز ولكن لا تغتر ، وفرق بين العلم والحال ، وإياك أن تظن أن بمجرد علم هذا الشأن قد صرت من أهله ، هيهات ما أظهر الفرق بين العلم بوجوه الغنى وهو فقير وبين الغني بالفعل ، وبين العالم بأسباب الصحة وحدودها وهو سقيم وبين الصحيح بالفعل .

فاسمع الآن وصف القوم وأحضر ذهنك لشأنهم العجيب وخطرهم الجليل ، فإن وجدت من نفسك حركة وهمة إلى التشبه بهم فاحمد الله وادخل فالطريق واضح والباب مفتوح :

إذا أعجبتك خصـال امريء فكنه تكن مثل ما يعجبـك
فليس على الجود والمكر مـا ت إذا جئتها حاجب يحجبك 
فنبأ القوم عجيب ، وأمرهم خفي إلا على من له مشاركة مع القوم ، فإنه يطلع من حالهم على ما يريه إياه القدر المشترك .

وجلمة أمرهم : أنهم قوم قد امتلأت قلوبهم من معرفة الله ، وغمرت بمحبته وخشيته وإجلاله ومراقبته ، فسرت المحبة في أجزائهم فلم يبق فيها عرق ولا مفصل إلا وقد دخله الحب .

قد أنساهم حبه ذكر غيره ، وأوحشهم أنسهم به ممن سواه . 

وقد فنوا بحبه عن حب من سواه، وبذكره عن ذكر من سواه وبخوفه ورجائه والرغبة إليه والرهبة منه والتوكل عليه والإنابة إليه والسكون إليه والتذلل والانكسار بين يديه عن تعلق ذلك منهم بغيره. 

فإذا وضع أحدهم جنبه على مضجعه صعدت أنفاسه إلى إِلهه ومولاه واجتمع همه عليه متذكراً صفاته العلى وأسماءَه الحسنى مشاهداً له فى أسمائه وصفاته، قد تجلت على قلبه أنوارها فانصبغ قلبه بمعرفته ومحبته، فبات جسمه فى فراشه يتجافى عن مضجعه، وقلبه قد أَوى إلى مولاه وحبيبه فآواه إليه، وأسجده بين يديه خاضعاً خاشعاً ذليلاً منكسراً من كل جهة من جهاته.

فيا لها سجدة ما أشرفها من سجدة، لا يرفع رأْسه منها إلى يوم اللقاءِ.

وقيل لبعض العارفين: أيسجد القلب بين يدى ربه؟ 
قال: أى والله، بسجدة لا يرفع رأْسه منها إلى يوم القيامة.

فشتان بين قلب يبيت عنه ربه قد قطع فى سفره إليه بيداءَ الأَكوان وخرق حجب الطبيعة، ولم يقف عند رسم، ولا سكن إلى علم حتى دخل على ربه فى داره فشاهد عز سلطانه وعظمة جلاله وعلو شأْنه وبهاءَ كماله، وهو مستو على عرشه يدبر أمر عباده وتصعد إليه شؤون العباد وتعرض عليه حوائجهم وأعمالهم، فيأْمر فيها بما يشاءُ، فينزل الأمر من عنده نافداً [كما أمر]، فيشاهد الملك الحق قيوماً بنفسه مَقِّيمَاً لكل ما سواه غنياً عن كل من سواه وكل من سواه فقير إِليه: {يَسْأَلُهُ مَن فِى السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِى شَأْنٍ}* [الرحمن:29]، يغفر ذنباً ويفرج كرباً ويفك عانياً وينصر ضعيفاً ويجبر كسيراً ويغنى فقيراً ويميت ويحيى ويسعد ويشقى ويضل ويهدى وينعم على قوم ويسلب نعمته عن آخرين ويعز أَقواماً ويذل آخرين ويرفع أَقواماً ويضع آخرين.

ويشهده كما أَخبر عنه أعلم الخلق به وأصدقهم فى خبره حيث يقول فى الحديث الصحيح: ((يمين الله ملأَى لا يغيضها نفقة، سحاءَ الليل والنهار، أَرأَيتم ما أنفق منذ خلق الخلق فإِنه لم يغض ما فى يمينه، وبيده الأُخرى الميزان يخفض ويرفع))، فيشاهده كذلك يقسم الأرزاق ويجزل العطايا ويمن بفضله على من يشاءُ من عباده بيمينه، وباليد الأُخرى الميزان يخفض به من يشاء ويرفع به من يشاءُ عدلاً منه وحكمة لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم، فيشهده وحده القيوم بأمر السموات والأرض ومن فيهن، ليس له بواب فيستأْذن ولا حاجب فيدخل عليه، ولا وزير فيؤتى ولا ظهير فيستعان به ولا ولى من دونه فيشفع به إليه، ولا نائب عنه فيعرفه حوائج عباده، ولا معين له فيعاونه على قضائها، [بل قد] أحاط سبحانه بها علماً ووسعها قدرة ورحمة، فلا تزيده كثرة الحاجات إلا جوداً وكرماً، ولا يشغله منها شأْن عن شأْن، ولا تغلطه كثرة المسائل، ولا يتبرم بإلحاح الملحين.

لو اجتمع أول خلقه وآخرهم وإنسهم وجنهم وقاموا فى صعيد واحد ثم سأَلوه فأعطى كلا منهم مسأَلته ما نقص ذلك مما عنده ذرة واحدة إلا كما ينقص المخيط البحر إذا غمس فيه.

ولو أن أولهم وآخرهم وإنسهم وجنهم كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واحد منهم ما زاد ذلك فى ملكه شيئاً ذلك بأنه الغنى الجواد الماجد، فعطاؤه [من] كلام وعذابه كلام: {إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرادَ شَيئاً أَن يَقُولَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ}* [يس:82].

ويشهده كما أخبر عنه أيضاً الصادق المصدوق حيث يقول: ((إِنَّ اللهَ لا يَنَامُ وَلا يَنْبَغِى لَهُ أَنْ يَنَامَ، يَخْفِضُ الْقِسْطَ وَيَرْفَعُهُ، يُرْفَعُ إِلَيْهِ عَملُ اللَّيْلِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ النَّهَار وَعَمَلُ النَّهَارِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ اللَّيْلِ، حِجَابُهُ النُّورُ لَوْ كَشَفَهُ لأَحْرَقَتْ سَبَحاتُ وَجْهِهِ ما أَدْرَكَهُ بَصَرُهُ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ)).

وبالجملة فيشهده فى كلامه فقد تجلى سبحانه وتعالى لعباده فى كلامه وتراءَى لهم فيه وتعرف إليهم فيه، فبعداً وتباً للجاحدين والظالمين: {أَفِى اللهِ شَك فَاطِرِ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ}* [إبراهيم: 10] إلا إِله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم.

فإذا صارت صفات ربه وأسماؤه مشهداً لقلبه أنسته ذكر غيره وشغلته عن حب من سواه، وحديث: دواعى قلبه إلى حبه تعالى بكل جزءٍ من أجزاء قلبه وروحه وجسمه، فحينئذ يكون الرب سبحانه سمعه الذى يسمع به، وبصره الذى يبصر به ويده التى يبطش بها، ورجله التى يمشى بها. 
فبه يسمع وبه يبصر، وبه يبطش، وبه يمشى.
كما أخبر عن نفسه على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ومن غلظ حجابه وكثف طبعه وصلب عوده فهو عن فهم هذا بمعزل، بل لعله أن يفهم منه ما لا يليق به تعالى من حلول أو اتحاد، أَو يفهم منه غير المراد منه فيحرف معناه، ولفظه: {وَمَن لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللهُ لَهُ نُوراً فَمَا لَهُ مِن نُورٍ}* [النور: 40]. 
وقد ذكرت معنى الحديث والرد على من حرفه وغلط فيه فى كتاب ((التحفة المكية)).

وبالجملة فيبقى قلب العبد- الذى هذا شأْنه- عرشاً للمثل الأعلى أى عرشاً لمعرفة محبوبه ومحبته وعظمته وجلاله وكبريائه، وناهيك بقلب هذا شأْنه فياله من قلب من ربه ما أَدناه ومن قربه ما أحظاه، فهو ينزه قلبه أن يساكن سواه أو يطمئن بغيره، فهؤلاءِ قلوبهم قد قطعت الأكوان وسجدت تحت العرش وأبدانهم فى فرشهم كما قال أبو الدرداءِ: إذا نام العبد المؤمن عرج بروحه حتى تسجد تحت العرش، فإن كان طاهراً أذن لها فى السجود، وإن كان جنباً لم يؤذن لها بالسجود وهذا والله أعلم هو السر الذى لأجله ((أمر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم الجنب إذا أراد النوم أن يتوضأ))، وهو إما واجب على أحد القولين، أو مؤكد الاستحباب على القول الآخر، فإن الوضوءَ يخفف حدث الجنابة ويجعله طاهراً من بعض الوجوه.

ولهذا روى الإمام أحمد وسعيد بن منصور وغيرهما عن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: إنهم إذا كان أحدهم جنباً ثم أراد أن يجلس فى المسجد توضأ ثم جلس فيه، وهذا مذهب الإمام أحمد وغيره، مع أن المساجد لا تحل لجنب، [فدل]على أن وضؤه رفع حكم الجنابة المطلقة الكاملة التى تمنع الجنب من الجلوس فى بيت الله وتمنع الروح من السجود بين يدى الله سبحانه.

*فتأمل هذه المسألة وفقهها واعرف مقدار فقه الصحابة وعمق علومهم، فهل ترى أحداً من المتأخرين وصل إلى مبلغ هذا الفقه الذى خص الله به خيار عباده وهم أصحاب نبيه، وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاءُ والله ذو الفضل العظيم.
* 
فإذا استيقظ هذا القلب من منامه صعد إلى الله بهمه وحبه وأشواقه مشتاقاً إليه طالباً له محتاجاً [له] عاكفاً عليه، فحاله كحال المحب الذى غاب عن محبوبه الذى لا غنى له عنه ولا بد له منه، وضرورته إليه أعظم من ضرورته إلى النفس والطعام والشراب، فإذا نام غاب عنه فإذا استيقظ عاد إلى الحنين إليه، وإلى الشوق الشديد [والحب] المقلق فحبيبه آخر خطراته عند منامه وأولها عند استيقاظه كما قال بعض المحبين لمحبوبه:
وآخر شيء أنت فى كل هجعة وأول شيء أنت عند هبوبي
فقد أفصح هذا المحب عن حقيقة المحبة وشروطها، فإذا كان هذا فى محبة مخلوق لمخلوق فما الظن فى محبة المحبوب الأعلى، فأُف لقلب لا يصلح لهذا ولا يصدق به، لقد صرف عنه خير الدنيا والآخرة.

فصلفإذا استيقظ أحدهم [وقد بدر] إلى قلبه هذا الشأْن فأَول ما يجرى على لسانه ذكر محبوبه والتوجه إِليه واستعطافه والتملق بين يديه والاستعانة به أَن لا يخلى بينه وبين نفسه وأَن لا يكله إليها فيكله إلى ضعة وعجز وذنب وخطيئة بل يكلأه كلاءَة الوليد الذى لا يملك لنفسه ضراً ولا نفعاً ولا موتاً ولا حياة ولا نشوراً، فأَول ما يبدأُ به الحمد لله الذى أحيانا بعد ما أَماتنا وإليه النشور، متدبراً لمعناها من ذكر نعمة الله عليه بأَن أحياه بعد نومه الذى هو أخو الموت وأعاده إلى حاله سوياً سليماً محفوظاً مما لا يعلمه ولا يخطر بباله من المؤذيات [المهلكات] والتى هو غرض وهدف لسهامها كلها تقصده بالهلاك أو الأذى والتى من بعضها [أرواح] شياطين الإنس والجن، فإِنها تلتقى بروحه إذا نام فتقصد إهلاكه وأذاه، فلولا أَن الله سبحانه يدفع عنه لما سلم. 
هذا [وكم تتلقى] الروح فى تلك الغيبة من أَنواع الأَذى والمخاوف والمكاره والتفزيعات ومحاربة الأعداءِ والتشويش والتخبيط بسبب ملابستها لتلك الأَرواح، فمن الناس من يشعر [بذلك لرقة روحه ولطافتها ويجد اثار ذلك فيها] إذا استيقظ من الوحشة والخوف والفزع والوجع الروحى الذى ربما غلب حتى سرى إلى البدن، ومن الناس من تكون روحه أَغلظ وأكثف وأقسى من أن تشعر بذلك، فهى مثخنة بالجراح مزمنة بالأَمراض ولكن لنومها لا تحس بذلك. 
هذا، وكم من مريد لإهلاك جسمه من الهوام وغيرها، وقد حفظه منه فهى فى أحجارها محبوسة عنه لو خليت وطبعها لأهلكته، فمن ذا الذى كلأَه وحرسه وقد غاب عنه حسه وعلمه وسمعه وبصره، فلو جاءَه البلاءُ من أَى مكان جاءَ لم يشعر به، ولهذا ذكر سبحانه عباده هذه النعمة وعدها عليهم من جملة نعمه فقال: {مَن يَكْلأَكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالْنَّهَارِ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ بَلْ هُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ رَبِّهِمْ مُعْرِضُونَ}* [الأنبياء: 42]. 
فإذا تصور العبد ذلك فقال: ((الْحَمْدُ للهِ)) كان حمده أَبلغ وأَكمل من حمد الغافل عن ذلك، ثم تفكر فى أَن الذى أَعاده بعد هذه الإماتة حياً سليماً قادراً على أَن يعيده بعد موتته الكبرى حياً كما كان، ولهذا يقول بعدها: ((وَإِلَيْهِ الْنُّشُورُ))، ثم يقول: ((لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ، وَالْحَمْدُ للهِ وسُبْحَانَ الله وَلا إِلَهَ إِلا اللهُ وَاللهُ أَكْبَرُ وَلا حَوْلَ وَلا قُوَّةَ إِلا بِاللهِ)) ثم يدعو ويتضرع، ثم يقوم إلى الوضوء بقلب حاضر مستصحب لما فيه، ثم يصلى ما كتب الله [له] صلاة محب ناصح لمحبوبه متذلل منكسر بين يديه، لا صلاة مدل بها عليه يرى من أَعظم نعم محبوبه عليه أَن أَقامه وأَنام غيره، واستزاره وطرد غيره، وأهله وحرم غيره، فهو يزداد بذلك محبة إلى محبته، ويرى أَن قرة عينه وحياة قلبه وجنة روحه ونعيمه ولذته وسروره فى تلك الصلاة، فهو يتمنى طول ليله ويهتم بطلوع الفجر كما يتمنى المحب الفائز بوصول محبوبه ذلك، فهو كما قيل: 
يود أن ظلام الليل دام له وزيد فيه سواد القلب والبصر 
فهو يتملق فيها مولاه تملق المحب لمحبوبه، العزيز الرحيم، ويناجيه بكلامه معطياً لكل آية حظها من العبودية، فتجذب قلبه وروحه إليه آيات المحبة والوداد، والآيات التى فيها الأَسماءُ والصفات، والآيات التى تعرف بها إلى عباده بآلائه وإنعامه عليهم وإِحسانه إِليهم، وتطيب له السير آيات الرجاءِ والرحمة وسعة البر والمغفرة، فتكون له بمنزلة الحادى الذى يطيب له السير ويهونه [عليه]، وتقلقه آيات الخوف والعدل والانتقام وإِحلال غضبه بالمعرضين عنه العادلين به غيره المائلين إلى سواه، فيجمعه عليه ويمنعه أن يشرد قلبه عنه. 
فتأَمل هذه الثلاثة وتفقه فيها، والله المستعان، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 
وبالجملة فيشاهد المتكلم سبحانه وقد تجلى فى كلامه ويعطى كل آية حظها من عبودية قلبه الخاصة الزائدة على نفس فهمها ومعرفة المراد منها، ثم شأْن آخر لو فطن له العبد لعلم أَنه كان قبل يلعب، كما قيل:
وكنت أَرى أن قد تناهى بى الهوى إِلى غاية ما بعدها لى مذهب
فلما تلاقينا وعاينت حسنـــها تيقنت أَنى إِنما كنت أَلعـب
فوا أَسفاه وواحسرتاه، كيف ينقضى الزمان وينفد العمر والقلب محجوب ما شم لهذا رائحة، وخرج من الدنيا كما دخل إِليها وما ذاق أَطيب ما فيها، بل عاش فيها عيش البهائم وانتقل منها انتقال المفاليس، فكانت حياته عجزاً وموته كمداً ومعاده حسرة وأسفاً. 
اللَّهم [ولك] الحمد وإليك المستشكى، وأنت المستعان وبك المستغاث، وعليك التكلان، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك. 

فصلفإِذا صلى ما كتب الله جلس مطرقاً بين يدى ربه [تعالى] هيبة له وإِجلالاً، واستغفره استغفار من قد تيقن أَنه هالك إن لم يغفر له ويرحمه. 
فإذا قضى من الاستغفار وطرا وكان عليه بعد ليل اضطجع على شقه الأَيمن مجماً نفسه مريحاً لها مقوياً على أَداءِ وظيفة الفرض، فيستقبله نشيطاً بجده وهمته كأنه لم يزل طول ليلته لم يعمل شيئاً، فهو يريد أَن يستدرك ما فاته فى صلاة الفجر، فيصلى السُّـنَّة ويبتهل إلى الله بينها وبين الفريضة، فإِن لذلك الوقت شأْناً يعرفه من عرفه، ويكثر فيه من قول: ((يَا حَى، يَا قَيُّوم، لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنْتَ)) فلهذا الذكر فى هذا الموطن تأثير عجيب، ثم ينهض إلى صلاة الصبح قاصداً الصف الأول عن يمين الإِمام أو خلف قفاه، فإِن فاته ذلك قصد القرب منه مهما أمكن فإِن للقرب من الإِمام تأثيراً فى سر الصلاة، ولهذا القرب تأْثير فى صلاة الفجر خاصة يعرفه من عرف قوله تعالى: { وَقُرْآنَ الْفَجْر إِنَّ قُرْآنَ الْفَجْر كَانَ مَشْهُوداً }* [الإسراء: 78]. 
قيل: يشهد الله عَزَّ وجَلَّ وملائكته، وقيل: يشهده ملائكة الليل وملائكة النهار، فيتفق نزول هؤلاء البدل عند صعود أولئك فيجتمعون فى صلاة الفجر، وذلك لأنها هى أول ديوان النهار وآخر ديوان الليل فيشهده ملائكة الليل والنهار. 
واحتج لهذا القول بما فى الصحيح من حديث الزهرى عن أبى سلمة عن أبى هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((فَضْلُ صَلاةِ الْجَمِيعِ عَلَى صَلاةِ الْوَاحِدِ خَمْسٌ وَعِشْرُونَ دَرَجَةً))، ويجتمع ملائكة الليل وملائكة النهار فى صلاة الفجر لقول أبى هريرة: واقرؤوا إن شئتم: { وَقُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ إِنَّ قُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُوداً}* [الإسراء: 87] رواه البخارى فى الصحيح. 
قال أصحاب القول الأول: وهذا لا ينافى قولنا، وهو أن يكون الله سبحانه وملائكة الليل والنهار يشهدون قرآن الفجر، وليس المراد الشهادة العامة، فإن الله على كل شيء شهيد، بل المراد شهادة خاصة وهى شهادة حضور ودنوّ متصل بدنو الرب [تعالى] ونزوله إلى سماءِ الدنيا فى الشطر الأخير من الليل. 
وقد روى الليث بن سعد: حدثنى زيادة بن محمد [عن محمد بن] كعب القرظى عن فضالة ابن عبيد الأنصارى عن أَبى الدرداء عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((إِنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وجَلَّ يَنْزِلُ فِى ثَلاثِ سَاعَاتٍ يَبْقَيْنَ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ، فَيَفْتَحُ الذِّكْرِ فِى السَّاعَةِ الأُولَى الَّذِى لَم يَرَهُ غَيْرَهُ فَيَمْحُو اللهُ مَا يَشَأُ وَيُثْبِتُ، ثُمَّ يَنْزِلُ فِى السَّاعَةِ الثانية إِلَى جَنَّةِ عَدْنٍ وَهِى دَارُهُ الَّتِى لَمْ تَرَهَا عَيْنٌ وَلَمْ تَخْطُرُ عَلَى قَلْبِ بَشَرٍ وَهِى مَسْكَنُهُ لا يسكنها معه من بنى آدم غير ثلاث وهم النبيون والصديقون والشهداءُ، ثم يقول: طوبى لمن دخلك، ثم ينزل فى الساعة الثالثة إلى سماءِ الدنيا بروحه وملائكته فتنفض فيقول: قومى بعزتى، ثم يطلع إلى عباده فيقول: هل من مستغفر فأَغفر له؟ 
أَلا من سائل يسأَلنى فأعطيه)) ألا [من] داع يدعونى فأُجيبه؟ 
حتى تكون صلاة الفجر. 
ولذلك يقول الله عَزَّ وجلَّ: { وَقُرْآن الْفَجْرِ إِنَّ قُرْآن الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُوداً }* [الإسراء: 78]، يشهده الله عز وجل وملائكته ملائكة الليل والنهار)). 
ففى هذا الحديث أن النزول يدوم إلى صلاة الفجر، وعلى هذا فيكون شهود [الله] سبحانه لقرآن الفجر مع شهود ملائكة الليل والنهار له، وهذه خاصة بصلاة الصبح ليست لغيرها من [الصلوات]، وهذا لا ينافى دوام النزول فى سائر الأحاديث إلى طلوع الفجر ولا سيما وهو معلق فى بعضها على انفجار الصبح، وهو اتساع ضوئه. 
وفى لفظ: ((حَتَّى يَضِيءَ الْفَجْرُ))، [فى] لفظ: ((حَتَّى يَسْطَعَ الْفَجْر))، وذلك هو وقت قراءَة الفجر، وهذا دليل على استحباب تقديمها مع مواظبة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلفائه الراشدين على تقديمها فى أول وقتها، فكان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأُ فيها بالستين إلى المائة ويطيل ركوعها وسجودها وينصرف منها والنساءُ لا يعرفن من الغلس، وهذا لا يكون إلا مع شدة التقديم فى أول الوقت لتقع القراءة فى وقت النزول فيحصل الشهود المخصوص، مع أنه قد جاء فى بعض الأحاديث مصرحاً به دوام ذلك إلى الانصراف من صلاة الصبح، رواه الدارقطنى فى كتاب ((نزول الرب [تعالى] كل ليلة إلى سماءِ الدنيا)) من حديث محمد بن عمرو عن أبى سلمة عن أبى هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((ينزل الله عَزَّ وجَلَّ إلى سماءِ الدنيا لنصف الليل الآخر أو الثلث الآخر يقول: من ذا الذى يدعونى فأستجيب له؟ 
من ذا الذى يسألنى فأعطيه؟ 
من ذا الذى يستغفرنى فأغفر له؟ 
حتى يطلع الفجر أو ينصرف القاريء من صلاة الصبح)) رواه عن محمد جماعة: منهم سليمان بن بلال وإسماعيل بن جعفر والدراوردى وحفص بن غياث ويزيد بن هارون وعبد الوهاب بن عطاء ومحمد بن جعفر والنضر بن شميل كلهم قال: ((أو ينصرف القاريء من صلاة الفجر))، فإن كانت هذه اللفظة محفوظة عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فهى صريحة فى المعنى كاشفة للمراد، وإن لم تكن محفوظة وكانت من شك الراوى هل قال هذا أو هذا، فقد قدمنا أنه لا منافاة بين اللفظين. 
وأن حديث الليث بن سعد عن محمد بن زياد يدل على دوام النزول إلى وقت صلاة الفجر، وأن تعليقه بالطلوع لكونه أول الوقت الذى يكون فيه الصعود، كما رواه يونس بن أبى إسحق عن أبيه عن الأغر أبى مسلم قال: شهدت على النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: ((إِنَّ الله عزَّ وجَلَّ يُمْهِلُ حَتَّى إِذَا كَانَ ثُلُثُ اللَّيْل هَبَط إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ أمَرَ بِأَبْوَابِ السَّمَاءِ فَفُتِحَتْ ثُمَّ قَالَ: هَلْ مِنْ سَائِلٍ فَأَعْطِيَهُ؟  
هَلْ مِنْ دَاعٍ فَأُجِيبُهُ، هَلْ مِنْ مُسْتَغْفِرٍ فَأَغْفِرَ لهُ هَلْ مِنْ مُسْتَغِيثٍ أَغِيثُهُ؟ 
هَلْ مِن مُضْطَّرٍ أَكشِفُ عَنْهُ؟ 
فَلا يَزَالُ ذَلِكَ مَكَانَهُ حَتَّى يَطَلَعَ الٌفَجْرُ فِى كُلِّ لَيْلَة مِنَ الدُّنْيَا، ثُمَّ يَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟)).  
قال الدارقطنى: فزاد فيه يونس بن أبى إسحق زيادة حسنة.  
والمقصود ذكر القرب من الإمام فى صلاة الفجر وتقديمها فى أول وقتها. والله أعلم. 

فصلفإذا فرغ من صلاة الصبح أقبل بكليته على ذكر الله والتوجه إليه بالأذكار التى شرعت أول النهار فيجعلها ورداً له لا يخل بها أبداً، ثم يزيد عليها ما شاءَ من الأذكار الفاضلة أو قراءة القرآن حتى تطلع الشمس، فإذا طلعت فإن شاءَ ركع ركعتى الضحى وزاد ما شاءَ، وإن شاءَ قام من غير ركوع ثم يذهب متضرعاً إلى ربه سائلاً له أن يكون ضامناً عليه متصرفاً فى مرضاته بقية يومه، فلا ينقلب إلا فى شيء يظهر له فيه مرضاة ربه، وإن كان من الأفعال العادية الطبيعية قلبه عبادة بالنية وقصد الاستعانة به على مرضاة الرب. 
وبالجملة فيقف عند أول الداعى إلى فعله، فيفتش [ويستخرج منه منفدأ ومسلكاً يسلك به فينقلب] فى حقه عبادة وقربة، وشتان كم بين هذا وبين من إذا عرض له أمر من أوامر الرب لا بد له من فعله وفتش فيه على مراد لنفسه وغرض لطبعه، ففعلة لأجل ذلك وجعل الأمر طريقاً له ومنفذاً لمقصده، فسبحان من فاوت بين النفوس إلى هذا الحد والغاية، فهذا عباداته عادات، والأول عاداته عبادات. 
فإذا جاءَ فرض الظهر بادر إليه مكملاً له ناصحاً فيه لمعبوده كنصح المحب الصادق المحبة لمحبوبه الذى قد طلب منه أن يعمل له شيئاً ما، فهو لا يبقى مجهوداً، بل يبذل مقدوره كله فى تحسينه وتزيينه وإصلاحه وإكماله ليقع موقعاً من محبوبه فينال به رضاه عنه وقربه منه. 
أفلا يستحى العبد من ربه ومولاه ومعبوده أن لا يكون فى عمله هكذا، وهو يرى المحبين فى أشغال محبوبيهم من الخلق كيف يجتهدون [فى إيقاعها] على أحسن وجه وأكمله، بل هو يجد من نفسه ذلك مع من يحبه من الخلق، فلا أقل من أن يكون مع ربه بهذه المنزلة، ومن أنصف نفسه وعرف أعماله استحى من الله أن يواجهه بعمله أو يرضاه لربه وهو يعلم من نفسه أنه لو عمل لمحبوب له من الناس لبذل فيه نصحه ولم يدع من حسنه شيئاً إلا فعله. 
وبالجملة فهذا حال هذا العبد مع ربه فى جميع أعماله، فهو يعلم أنه لا يوفى هذا المقام حقه، فهو أبداً [يستغفر الله عقيب كل عمل وكان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم] إذا سلم من الصلاة استغفر الله ثلاثاً، وقال تعالى: { وَبِالأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ }* [الذاريات: 18]. 
قال الحسن: مدوا الصلاة إلى السحر، ثم جلسوا يستغفرون ربهم.  
وقال تعالى: { ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا اللهَ إِنَّ اللهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ}* [البقرة: 199]، فأمر سبحانه بالاستغفار بعد الوقوف بعرفة والمزدلفة، وشرع للمتوضيء أن يقول بعد وضوئه: ((اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِى مِنَ التَّوَّابِينَ وَاجْعَلْنِى مِنَ المُتَطَهِّرِين  ))، فهذه توبة بعد الوضوءِ، وتوبة بعد الحج، وتوبة بعد الصلاة وتوبة بعد قيام الليل.  
فصاحب هذا المقام مضطر إلى التوبة والاستغفار كما تبين، فهو لا يزال مستغفراً تائباً، وكلما كثرت طاعاته كثرت توبته واستغفاره.اهـاختصره الأخ الفاضل/ *أبو زارع المدني* في هذا الموضوع
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...0&postcount=14

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

اللهم إنا نسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

> اللهم إنا نسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى


آمين

----------

